# P90x before BMQ



## Cleric515 (19 Apr 2010)

So since my BMQ doesn't start till August 2nd, I decided to pick up the p90x workout routine and I am in my first week and man is that some intense stuff, i'm wondering though, has anyone else done a rigorous routine like this and do you think it would help with what I would be doing at BMQ?


----------



## kona_mtb (24 Aug 2010)

I have just started doing P90x after I took my reserve PT test last week. So far I have to say that the workouts are amazing. Overall, it has been covering all aspects of what I 'believe' is needed in the future, specifically on BMQ next summer. It has push-ups, pull-ups, and extensive cardio work included strengthening the legs which always is an advantage. I also enjoy how it included some yoga and stretching which I was skeptic of at first but after completing both of the workouts I have to say I have never felt fresher and more nimble. I can't wait to see how I preform and feel after a couple months. Anyone else using this program? and I suggest more use it for a military workout, it is great.


----------



## belka (24 Aug 2010)

It's an awesome program if you like to play any sort of sports since it keeps you flexible with great strength. You need to be in above average shape to start this program in the first place and complete their test before you start. Personally, I noticed in increase in quickness and power in my stride on the ice after only 2 weeks. You won't be able to squat 400lbs after this program, nor will you have that retarded looking gym rat figure.


----------

